# YT624EJ bucket extension?



## SKIPPY709 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wondering if anyone knows of a bucket extension for the 624 seen the YT660 sold in Europe has one but can’t find any part numbers for it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I read before that an auger housing extension for the older YS624 works well, some mounting holes will need to be drilled on the auger housing though


----------



## SKIPPY709 (Dec 18, 2017)

I’ll have to see if it’s still available at the dealer


----------

